# some of the rarest reptiles in here!



## weerhom




----------



## notaverage

Yours?


----------



## weerhom

first one a teaser.....here's the rest of the collection...

Yes, either all are, or all were mine.


----------



## weerhom

always save the best for last!


----------



## MiGsTeR

Holy smuck! Awesome man


----------



## weerhom

thanks.


----------



## His Majesty

WOW

thats an impresive collection

those cobra's are really nice. would never have to balls to own one. and i love the yellow snakes in the first pic. gnarly looking

what do you do when those crocs get to big to keep indoors? you have a pond?


----------



## notaverage

centipedes are one thing I would NOT want...they bug me out!
Whats that blue looking lizard???


----------



## weerhom

blue lizard is lygodactylus williamsi from tanzania. Best gecko ever!


----------



## philbert

nice collection. tho you could use a nice macro lens, you would get way better close up pics.


----------



## Armand_caribe

Cool!!!.


----------



## weerhom

I know nothing about cameras except turn it on and push the top button. It's a cheapo camera. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Plowboy

Don't be surprised if you wake up some morning and that little blue SOB is gone. I didn't even know baby jesus created something like that.


----------



## fury

impresive


----------



## philbert

weerhom said:


> I know nothing about cameras except turn it on and push the top button. It's a cheapo camera. Thanks for the comments guys.


in that case there should be a macro setting on the camera itself the icon usually looks like a flower. it will definetly help out.


----------



## ismheg

ill add in my monster wild caught fat tail scorpion lol




























nice cobras


----------



## TheCableGuy

WTF!! Do you live in a petshop???

Nice collection!!
















Guess you're not married either...


----------



## serrasalmuss

is that a Cyclura nubila in there? i miss my green she was the best....she was almost 5ft from head to tail before i gave her to a friend with a male and a room dedicated to them...last i heard from him he said they were doing well and mating..


----------



## weerhom

cyclura lewisi. cyclura are some of the smartest of all the lizards. Highly recommended over a green iguana. They don't get as big and are much more gentle.

good call. no i am not married.

Thanks for the compliments fellas.

I will look for that macro setting...thanks.

nothing is bluer than lygodactylus williamsi....nothing!

funny nobody mentioned the dendroaspis polylepis aka black mambas. They are by far the biggest challenge of the whole collection. beads of sweat appear every time I have to handle them.

And this pic will be in phillippe devosjolis' new pyxicephalus adspesus book.


----------



## Mettle

Is that a malaysian horned frog? Love those.


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Crazy collection! Is that a taipan after the centipede?


----------



## joeytoad83

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&id=187031 what kind of snake is this. its pretty cool looking. youre crazy for haveing some of these reptiles. id never keep a rattle snake, sorry to say but i killed a 4ft one last year. beautiful animals thou.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

That's a whole lot of creepy ass animals. Don't see how you can sleep without one eye open.


----------



## transam97

love the gaboon viper thats my favorite snake. black mambas are crazy they will chase after you just to bite you they are scared of nothing


----------



## weerhom

thanks guys. That is a mossambique spitting cobra after the centipede. He is probably the most agrressive snake in my collection. He bit himself trying to bite me before during a cage cleaning.

and the blue animal is a blue phase rhino viper. bitis nasicornis


----------



## Bradabolics

Crazy-ass collection man...I recently had to give up my 8 1/2' boa constrictor, snakes are sweet!!


----------



## psychofish

love the gaboons, great collection overall.


----------

